# Puppy rashes/skin issue



## obelinux (Jun 19, 2012)

Might not be the right place to ask for help, and I'll visit a vet tomorrow in any case. My pup has this huge scab on his right elbow, more like some caking ( I was assuming since he sleeps on that side of his body). He also has some dry rash type things between the right arm and his body. I've attached pictures, though am not sure how well they might describe the problem. Anyone seen something like this?


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

The elbow thing is common in dogs that plop down on hard surfaces, just keep an eye on it sometimes it requires a vet visit IF swelling is involved.


----------



## iloveshepherds (Jul 10, 2012)

the elbow thing is normal..but thats after a long time of laying on hard surfaces..dont think he should be getting that already, unless he lays on concrete all the time.
the 3rd photo I havent seen before... my pup always got a rash type thing under his belly, they said was caused by moisture....but it was more like black spots.......


----------



## obelinux (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks. He does sleep on marble. Even though he has a huge bed, he prefers to sleep on the marble floor since it's colder. He's been doing that for the past 2 weeks now. The armpit scab/rashes too concern me a tad. Of course, it might be normal too. I stay in India, and it might just be the heat. We were hitting 100-110 degree temperatures here. He hangs around in the A/C area for the most part, but is exposed to higher temperatures during his play/potty time.


----------

